# Beautiful Dog Needs Home



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I just had an email from the Kennels we go to and they are desperately trying to find a loving home for "Sparky" a 3 year old pointer. He is based on the Costa Blanca and I thought the very least I could do was mention their appeal on here.

Anyone wanting information please contact me and I will gove you their contact details but please only people who are serious, and only people who are likely to stay in Spain and can take on such a big dog (would hate to see the poor chap advertised yet again needing a home!)

*This is Sparkle a 3 year old Pointer - he has already had two homes - the first owner was badly abusing him so he was brought to spain from the u.k - and then the second owner has had to go back to the u.k with mental health problems - and it is impossible for her to look after him -*


*Sparkle is great with other dogs - he is a happy boy - full of fun - loves to play with a ball - loves to run

Sparkle is a big boy and will protect your property not letting unwanted people in - BUT he is soft and gentle - he deserves a good home with someone to play with him -

please ask your friends as he must go to somebody very special - as he is very special to us 
*

TO SEE A PIC CLICK HERE http://twitpic.com/32x10x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Looks like a lovely dog Steve. Hope you find a home for him.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Looks like a lovely dog Steve. Hope you find a home for him.


He does look like a lovely dog! Lets hope someone takes pitty on him soon!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I just had an email from the Kennels we go to and they are desperately trying to find a loving home for "Sparky" a 3 year old pointer. He is based on the Costa Blanca and I thought the very least I could do was mention their appeal on here.
> 
> Anyone wanting information please contact me and I will gove you their contact details but please only people who are serious, and only people who are likely to stay in Spain and can take on such a big dog (would hate to see the poor chap advertised yet again needing a home!)
> 
> ...



I will send the details to my daughter... she has 3 dogs already but I know she has room for one more.... plus she has plenty of room


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

asmuch as I would love to, I can't ..... therefore will ask around.



(can't because our own wee dog is the alpha. we tired years ago to bring a kitten into the house..... turned out thte kitten was a right little thug and terrorized the older cat...I'mnot willing to take the chance that will happenwith Flossie)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Havent heard from my daughter as yet, if I was there I would take him for sure.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve, I darednt even look at the picture - my dog who, coincidentally was called "Sparky" (its similar) died last spring and we all still miss him, but............well, NO! I cant have another dog. I do hope he finds a loving home tho

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Like you all I almost said "lets go get him" but I have 2 huskies and a torrie so it would be insane to take on a 4th!

Luckily this chap is in a private boarding kennels, I presume the owners left him there when they couldnt look after him anymore, so at least he not in one of those awful pounds! Its such a shame that there are so many homeless dogs here in Spain yet the pet shops continue to dish them out as if they were toys!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I cannot have another dog--but one of my dogs is a rescue Pointer.I can't recommend this breed enough-they are loving- gentle- loyal-full of character and their needs are very few-- but do need good energetic exercise each day.Delightful dogs--I do hope he finds a good home-they are fabulous animals.
My fingers are so firmly crossed for him that he finds a good home.


----------

